# outrem



## Bernardo Belmonte

A dúvida é para com esta singular palavrinha portuguesa: outrem. Há alguma semelhante ou literalmente idêntica a ela no espanhol? Excetuando 'otro', obviamente.

B. B.


----------



## Vanda

Bernardo Belmonte said:


> A dúvida é para com esta singular palavrinha portuguesa: outrem. Há alguma semelhante ou literalmente idêntica a ela no espanhol? Excetuando 'otro', obviamente.
> 
> B. B.



Bienvenido Bernardo, 

Para ajudar a turma: outrem = outra(s) pessoa(s)


----------



## coquis14

Tentou no dicionário espanhol na parte dos sinónimos?.Deram certas?
Saludos


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

Os dicionários respondem que o similar espanhol para 'outrem' é 'otro', mas um 'otro' que atua como pronome indefinido. Ou seja, o 'outrem' espanhol é o 'otro' que tem a característica sintática de pronome indefinido. O que eu gostaria de saber é se há, em espanhol, uma palavra distinta para se referir ao 'otro' como pronome indefinido, como há o 'outrem' em português.


----------



## coquis14

Sei lá se existe ,talvez alguém conheça alguma usada na fala coloquial.Vai ter que esperar.
Saludos


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



coquis14 said:


> Sei lá se existe ,talvez alguém conheça alguma usada na fala coloquial.
> Saludos



Por que na fala coloquial? Em português, costumo ver *outrem* aparecer em contextos mais formais. 

Até.:


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

Justamente, e não busco o termo na fala coloquial, mas no culto. Posso dar uma ajuda: o termo outrem é muito usado para traduzir textos da filosofia contemporânea, como por exemplo Heidegger, Merleau-Ponty e Sartre. Talvez, caso alguém possua os traduzidos para o espanhol de textos deles e possa checar, lá se encontre a luz para minha dúvida.


----------



## Vanda

Bernardo, até que a turma nativa chegue, pelo francês cheguei a este resultado: (aqui)

Lo ajeno./ Otro.Conforme a origem acima na página do _link_*(Etimología:* Del latín _alter_, "otro"), bate com a origem do nosso outrem ([Do latim alteri.]


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi Bernardo, no entiendo bien tu pregunta, exactamente cual es el parrafo o linea que quieres traducir?

En español, otro puede significar varias cosas, por ejemplo: 

indef. Distinto a la persona que habla o a lo mencionado anteriormente: no he sido yo, ha sido otro niño. 

Uno más: necesito otro folio. 

Un poco anterior: el otro día fuimos al cine. 

Un poco posterior, siguiente: nos vemos esta semana no, la otra. 

Semejante o parecido: creo que es otro Velázquez. 

*otro, *u* otra, que tal baila* loc. Denota semejanza de defectos entre dos personas o cosas.



Dame mas informacion para poder ayudarte

Saludos


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

Não pode ser ajeno porque ele possui seu termo literal em português, que é alheio. Para mantermos a relação com o latim, o ajeno e o alheio vêm de 'alius', que é referente a uma outra ou a umas outras pessoas, enquanto que o outrem vem, como você com razão disse, de 'alteri', que é o dativo de 'alter', ou seja, poderia ser traduzido por 'para outro'. 

'Otro' vem do acusativo de 'alter': 'alterum'. Talvez o nosso caminho esteja em descobrir se há um termo espanhol para o dativo 'alteri'. Talvez...

Grato por la intervención,

le daré la definición del diccionario Houaiss de la lengua portuguesa: 'outrem' es la "persona que no participa del proceso de comunicación y cuya mención es imprecisa o indefinida (sea porque el hablante no sabe, sea porque no le enteresa dar la indicación precisa)."

De esta manera, el 'outrem' portugués sería muy ben traducido, no por 'otro' solamente, sino por 'otra persona', puso que la sóla palabra 'otro' necesita de un predicado para se saber de lo que se habla, por ejemplo, "el otro coche", "el otro niño". Y es aquí que mi duda entra:      ¿hay una palabra, solamente una, que se puede referir a otra persona, y solamente a personas, no a cosas?


----------



## Vanda

Enquanto a 'cavalaria inteira' não chega, vamos fazendo uma tempestade cerebral. Neste dicionário espanhol-latim, traduz-se otro como alius. 
Agora, acabei de ler seu último post, e me veio à cabeça 'el otro', como neste exemplo: 
*Heidegger y el Otro: "Ser y tiempo", una ética postmetafísica*

Neste artigo sobre Heidegger diz algo como:



> La posesión es la forma por        excelencia bajo la cual el Otro llega a ser el Mismo llegando a ser mío.



Bem, chega de aventuras. Deixo agora aos _expertos._


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

El otro me parece ser uma tradução a mais aprazível. O el certamente leva ao significado de uma pessoa. el otro como la otra persona. Talvez seja essa a maneira como os tradutores espanhóis trabalham engenhosamente para traduzir autrui, por exemplo.


----------



## andre luis

Em cache Aqui tem mais.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> Enquanto a 'cavalaria inteira' não chega...


Apenas um burrinho aqui. 

Na minha opinião, simplesmente não existe uma palavra (e só uma) equivalente para “outrem” em Espanhol fora de “otro”. Nossa amiga Wikipedia tem uma classificação dos pronomes indefinidos portugueses em substantivos e adjetivos, sendo “outrem” substantivo e “outro-outra” adjetivos. Em Espanhol “otro” tem as duas funções: é adjetivo e U.t.c.s. (como abrevia a RAE).

Aqui um listado dos pronomes indefinidos em Espanhol.

Sds.



EDIT: Fiz a pergunta no foro de Espanhol. A primeira sugestão é “demás”. Esperemos que outrem proporcione outra.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que não existe equivalência. 
Só para acrescentar *otro* tem duas variantes *esotro* e *estotro,* de uso muito minoritario


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Acho que não existe equivalência.
> Só para acrescentar *otro* tem duas variantes *esotro* e *estotro,* de uso muito minoritario


Também há "*algotro*":



> *algotro, tra.*
> 
> 
> *1. pron. indef. And. y Am. Algún otro. U. t. c. adj. indef.*


(DRAE)

Como fica essa Bernardo?
Sds.


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

Creio que a melhor alternativa é mesmo a que usaran para traduzir Heidegger, e que Vanda nos mostrou: el otro. Preciso encontrar algumas outras traduções do termo autrui, e tão logo as veja trago pra cá.


----------



## Nanon

Bernardo, tivemos várias discussões sobre a palavra "autrui" nos fóruns de francês, francês-inglês, espanhol-francês... mas parece que muitos tradutores ficaram com "el otro" uma vez que não existem equivalentes exatos.
Concordo, essa palavra é bem singular.
Também achei esta discussão sobre "otredad y alteridad".


----------



## Outsider

Nanon said:


> Bernardo, tivemos várias discussões sobre a palavra "autrui" nos fóruns de francês, francês-inglês, espanhol-francês...


Outrem é precisamente _autrui_. 

Não sou a pessoa mais conhecedora de filosofia, mas parece-me que nesse contexto a palavra que se costuma usar, mesmo em português, não é outrem mas outro, mesmo ("o Eu e o Outro", etc.)


----------



## Tomby

Como dizemos em Espanha, "por vezes as arvores não deixam ver a luz no mato". 
Segundo o meu dicionário bilingüe VOX diz: OUTREM.- Pronome indefinido. Otra(s) persona(s), otro(s). 
Eu também diria "tercero(s)", palavra muito usada no mundo dos seguros, que se refere à pessoa que pudermos causar um dano, mas esta é uma simples opinião pessoal. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Bernardo Belmonte

Deixe-me corrigí-lo Outsider. Traduz-se,em filosofia, simplesmente outro para autrui, na maior parte dos casos, quando autrui encontra-se com inicial maiúscula, ou quando é precedido do artigo que o delimita (l'autrui). Mas quando está inserido no meio da construção da frase, usa-se outrem, justamente para não se confundir com alguma outra coisa que foi anteriormente mencionada. Mas se for como Nanon diz, no caso espanhol: que a tradução escolhida majoritariamente é mesmo 'el otro' (como eu havia dito estar a mais adequada, embora isso possa mudar em contextos e por desejos alheios), eu, entretanto, gostaria de encontrar uma edição traduzida de Heidegger ou Merleau-Ponty, mas é dificilimo te-las por perto, em qualquer biblioteca de qualquer universidade brasileira, creio.


----------



## Carfer

Em matéria de conhecimento filosófico estou como Outsider, mas parece-me que o que ele quis dizer - e nisso estou de acordo- é que '_el Otro_' (ou 'o Outro' em português) tem implicito, como direi...  uma certa personificação, uma individualização, uma visão do 'Outro' como categoria que lhe retira o carácter indefinido que 'outrem' contém. Reparem que por alguma razão usamos nesse caso o artigo definido e grafamos '_Outro_' com maíscula. Tal nunca aconteceria com 'outrem'. Por mim também iria por '_autrui_'


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu tenho a impressão que em textos filosóficos o significado das palavras varia conforme a idiossincrasia do autor. Eles buscam as raízes da linguagem, fazem jogos com a etimologia das palavras (o tradutor de Heidegger, por exemplo, traduz Dasein como pres-ença, pretendendo realçar, ou recriar, o sentido de 'estar diante' para descrever a manifestação do ser no ente), e no fim dão o sentido que quiser. É meio esotérico isso. Um filósofo pode dar a uma palavra o significado que sua habilidade permitir e ele geralmente não coincide com o significado da mesma palavra na obra de outro filófoso.

Outrem significa outra pessoa. O resto é viagem. 

É claro que se eu quiser realçar o sentido de 'outro em oposição a mim' eu preferiria dizer 'o outro', como Sartre naquela famosa citação "o inferno é _o outro_".

E, por fim, a obra de Heidegger é traduzida no Brasil por Ernildo Stein e publicada pela editora Abril Cultural. Acho que encontrá-la em bibliotecas não é muito difícil.


----------



## Vanda

Tá, Macu, mas estamos querendo uma tradução ao espanhol.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uai, mas já não disseram que é _el otro_?! Se estão procurando o significado 'sutil' por trás de outrem a minha opinião é que não tem nenhum.


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Apenas um burrinho aqui.
> 
> Na minha opinião, simplesmente não existe uma palavra (e só uma) equivalente para “outrem” em Espanhol fora de “otro”. Nossa amiga Wikipedia tem uma classificação dos pronomes indefinidos portugueses em substantivos e adjetivos, sendo “outrem” substantivo e “outro-outra” adjetivos. Em Espanhol “otro” tem as duas funções: é adjetivo e U.t.c.s. (como abrevia a RAE).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo. En espanol "otro" se utiliza para pessoas e cosas.


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que "outro/a" tanto pode ser adjectivo como substantivo. "Outrem" significa "outra pessoa não identificada". Isto dá-lhe uma conotação particular e impessoal que me parece que choca um pouco com o sentido filosófico do Outro com letra maiúscula (isto é: os outros em geral, os nossos semelhantes). A propósito, em Portugal o dito de Sartre costuma aparecer traduzido como "o Inferno são os outros".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "o Inferno são os outros ".


  Correto !
Aproveitando a deixa: será que existiria "outrens" (outras pessoas não identificadas) ? Se não exisitir, deveria existir, não ?


----------



## Vanda

Não. Outrem = pronome indefinido invariável. Outra(s) pessoa(s).


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> A propósito, em Portugal o dito de Sartre costuma aparecer traduzido como "o Inferno são os outros".


 
É a citação correta.  

Quanto ao uso de outrem _versus_ o outro (não vejo por que ser com inicial maiúscula), o segundo me parece marcar melhor o contraste entre os outros e eu, é a personificação de tudo o que _não é eu_. Outrem são as outras pessoas - _como eu_.

Viajei? A esta altura, provavelmente sim.


----------



## Nanon

Outsider said:


> A propósito, em Portugal o dito de Sartre costuma aparecer traduzido como "o Inferno são os outros".


 
... É lógico, sendo o texto original "L'enfer, c'est les autres" (_Huis clos_).

Hasta donde yo sé, en español es "El infierno son los otros", y en algunas versiones "El infierno son los demás". Habría que ver cuál de ellas es la oficial... o cuál es la mejor.


----------



## hellofolks

Hola a todos, 

Bernardo, no es que quiera enojarte, pero te voy a dar un consejo. En Brasil (no sé si es aquí donde has leído la palabra "outrem") hay mucha gente que quiere escribir como si estuviéramos en siglo pasado. ¡No hagas como ellos! No seas tú también preciosista; no compliques y no quieras encontrar términos ultrapasados en español, sobre todo cuando no los hay.

En portugués la palabra "outrem" significa "outra pessoa" y así es como la debes traducir: "otra persona".

Para evitar repeticiones, usa la riqueza de tu vocabulario. Puedes a veces poner "otro individuo", etc.
Y además te aconsejo que no utilices "outrem" muy a menudo en portugués tampoco. Eso sería bastante elitista (algunos lectores tuyos simplemente no te entenderían) y algo anticuado.

Ojalá te haya podido ayudar,

¡Saludos!


----------



## DrSun

Habiendo aprendido portugués (outrém), francés (autrui) e italiano (altrui) siempre me intrigó saber si existió (ya que me queda claro que hoy NO existe como tal) alguna vez una palabra equivalente. Tras intentar en google con varias palabras que podrían haber sido la correcta, me encontré con este pequeño artículo: http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/01/TH_01_003_198_0.pdf que es mi granito de arena para esta discusión . La respuesta es otrien, pero hace como 700 años ...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

DrSun said:


> Habiendo aprendido portugués (outrém), francés (autrui) e italiano (altrui) siempre me intrigó saber si existió (ya que me queda claro que hoy NO existe como tal) alguna vez una palabra equivalente. Tras intentar en google con varias palabras que podrían haber sido la correcta, me encontré con este pequeño artículo: http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/thesaurus/pdf/01/TH_01_003_198_0.pdf que es mi granito de arena para esta discusión . La respuesta es otrien, pero hace como 700 años ...


 
¡Que buena! 

Encontré esto en Google Books 

También agregué el dato a esta discusión: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7872915

Gracias.


----------



## catatrad

trabalho por conta de *outrem =**trabajo por cuenta **ajena* = travailler pour le compte d'un tiers


----------



## Istriano

vergonha de outrem = vergüenza ajena


----------

